# Throttle adustment MF35 petrol



## Peter Anders Christensen (Mar 1, 2020)

Hello,
Am new to this forum so I hope I am in the right place.

Have a lovely 1960 red grey MF35 petrol that I have been working on. One thing that really bothers me is that the throttle has a life of its own! It travels by itself to "idle" (thereby having to hold it place during driving!!?)and I am am sure something has to be adjusted, tightened, changed etc, somewhere on the whole throttle/Govenor rod system.
Does anyone have an idea??

Peter
Denmark


----------

